
A brief visit from a red and extremely elongated interstellar asteroid - TimTheTinker
https://www.nature.com/articles/nature25020
======
rzzzwilson
It's "Red Dwarf"[0] returning, I tell you. After an unfortunate close pass to
a black hole that stretched it a bit.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Dwarf](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Dwarf)

